
Pair Programming has the potential for delivering software faster with lower cost - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@fagnerbrack/pair-programming-8cfbf2dc4d00
======
fagnerbrack
I decided to explain Pair Programming myself because I am tired of seeing
smart developers missing entirely the point of why it exists.

Please, any feedback is welcome. Criticize at will.

